# Cyprexx Pay Matrix?



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

I was contacted by them yesterday and was wondering if anyone has a pay matrix on them and also how much office work is involved in sending in completed orders? I have a few that is a breeze and others that want everything filed out for them so they have nothing to do but keep most of the pay they get from the bank...

Thanks


----------



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

I have worked with them for 5 years they pay well I have no complaints other than lack of work they do have. 35 occ. check, 100/125 dry/wet wint 20 cuyd (they dont know how to count cuyd in our favor though) and they do work off the flat rate. Not bad to work for.


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

Is there a discount in those rates?
Thx for the info....
Donny


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

I always bid jobs for them,
Never followed a rate table but that was in 08


----------



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

no discount they just add there fee on to your bid and give it to there client. They may ask you to lower a bid but they will work with you. Probably my favorite national to work for, there pay can be slow sometimes though that is my only complaint. I wish they all could operate like them. I will take the slow pay for good money over fast pay for crap money any day.


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

How mush is involved in turning work over to them for pay? Do you just upload pics and they cover the rest or do they expect you to send pics, send an invoice, fill out property condition reports etc.... I have one company that I send pics to Picasa and they do all the work from there leaving me to set back and get paid... Now Five Brothers on the other hand expects you to do it all including send them an invoice with company letter head....Crazy....


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

AffordablePS said:


> How mush is involved in turning work over to them for pay? Do you just upload pics and they cover the rest or do they expect you to send pics, send an invoice, fill out property condition reports etc.... I have one company that I send pics to Picasa and they do all the work from there leaving me to set back and get paid... Now Five Brothers on the other hand expects you to do it all including send them an invoice with company letter head....Crazy....


They have a safty check list to fill out.upload photos to there websit(kind of a pain).

Yes 5 Brothers is a pain in the a** as far as papper work.


----------



## reoguys (May 25, 2012)

My favorite to work for too. Pay is usually 21 days. Easy to work with.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I only do lawns and monthly maids for them. Doing about 60 - 70 per week right now. Been with them for 3+ years. I do the work, upload the pics and get a check once a month. Not bad. 

I get along with my coordinators and document everything with a picture and send it in. Especially when I get a new property. If you do not report on your first visit you get to fix it for free later. Learned that one the hard way. 

Now I take about 60 - 100 pics for each new property and pick it apart. That way they can decide to either leave it as is, pay me to fix it or send the trash out vendor back to correct it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I only do lawns and monthly maids for them. Doing about 60 - 70 per week right now. Been with them for 3+ years. I do the work, upload the pics and get a check once a month. Not bad.
> 
> I get along with my coordinators and document everything with a picture and send it in. Especially when I get a new property. If you do not report on your first visit you get to fix it for free later. Learned that one the hard way.
> 
> Now I take about 60 - 100 pics for each new property and pick it apart. That way they can decide to either leave it as is, pay me to fix it or send the trash out vendor back to correct it.


Did they cut the amount they you for lawn recuts, started that here(Kentucky)a few months back. I lost a lot of my yards because I was unwilling to reduce my rates. I still get lawn recut mopst are were they can`t find anybody else I now charge them double for them! I getting more and more of them back I figure there running threw there new hires!LOL:laughing:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Did they cut the amount they you for lawn recuts, started that here(Kentucky)a few months back. I lost a lot of my yards because I was unwilling to reduce my rates. I still get lawn recut mopst are were they can`t find anybody else I now charge them double for them! I getting more and more of them back I figure there running threw there new hires!LOL:laughing:


They cut me a few dollars per cut. I have started replacing them one for one with other work. As I get more private and realtor lawns I drop another Cyprexx yard. 

Eventually I will be out or they will be agreeing to pay me more.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> They cut me a few dollars per cut. I have started replacing them one for one with other work. As I get more private and realtor lawns I drop another Cyprexx yard.
> 
> Eventually I will be out or they will be agreeing to pay me more.


I`m doing less yards but still making good. You have to stand your ground with all these companies.


----------



## reoguys (May 25, 2012)

Doing a lot less for the same reason.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

reoguys said:


> Doing a lot less for the same reason.


at the end of the day if your not making a profit, what was the point of even leaving the house.:whistling


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

How is there pay per lawn?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

AffordablePS said:


> How is there pay per lawn?


35 onto one acre


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

But with them it depends on area, vendor availability, etc. I have as high as $105 on a city lot thats out of town.


----------

